# Septembermagazin online



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2006)

Hier gehts lang>>>>


----------



## Knispel (1. September 2006)

*AW: Septembermagazin online*

Habe eben einmal den Fragenkatalog gelesen, denn bin aber einmal gespannt, ob ihr aus Bremen überhaupt eine Antwort bekommt. Unser Verband brüstet sich wie ihr auch von anden Verbänden sagtet, damit das Sprachrohr von 6800 Anglern ( organisierte ) zu sein. Wir haben aber hier rund 14000 nichtorganisierte und sogenannte "Stockangler" , um deren Rechte und Belange kümmern sich die Oberangler vom Verband nur soweit, dass diese Leute jetzt einen Fischereilehrgang ohne Prüfung für die "Stockangler" und mit Prüfung für den Fischereischein machen müssen, die natürlich kosten und die Herren sonnen und beweihräuchern sich im Erfolg, aber wehe man sagt einmal ein kritisches Wort oder stellt kritische Fragen....
Zu Stockangler
Dieses ist meines Wissens einmalig in ganz Deutschland. Es handelt sich hier um das sogenannte "Stockangelrecht" der Bremer Bürger und basiert auf einem Gesetz aus dem Jahre 1498 welches immer noch gültigkeit besitzt. Hiernach hat jeder bremer Bürger das Recht, sich täglich seine Ration Fisch aus der Weser zu fangen soweit diese durch Bremen fließt. Der Senat rüttelt da aus Traditionsgründen nicht dran, eine Prüfung wird auch nicht verlangt. Einen Stockangelschein erhält jeder Bremer Bürger auf Antrag, der das 18. Lebendsjahr vollendet und einen Sachkundelehrgang von 10 Std. beim LFV Bremen absolviert hat. Der Lehrgang mit Prüfung dauert 40 Std., es wird abe rausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass gute Deutschkenntnisse von Nöten sind. Alle die dieses nicht haben, müssen eben "Stockangler" werden.


----------



## kanalbulle (1. September 2006)

*AW: Septembermagazin online*

@Thomas
mal ein großes DANKE für deine Arbeit (und natürlich auch allen anderen die daran beteiligt sind - wenn das so ist) !
Ich freue mich jeden Monat neu auf das Magazin und werde schon ganz nervös wenn es mal nicht am ersten des Monats auftaucht 
Macht immer wieder Spaß zu lesen #6
DANKE


----------



## goeddoek (1. September 2006)

*AW: Septembermagazin online*

Jepp- so ärgerlich es auch für mich ist mit Kanalbulle einer Meinung zu sein  :q :m  wieder mal ein tolles Magazin.


----------



## tamandua (1. September 2006)

*AW: Septembermagazin online*

Ein sehr gelungenes Magazin mit abwechslungsreichen und knackig geschriebenen Berichten#6.
Einen Kritikpunkt habe ich aber doch: Angesichts der Problematik mit der bekannten Tierrechtsorganisation, die dieser Tage leider eine ganz neue Tragweite erreichte, sollte der letzte Satz der ansosten gelungenen Berichtes ''Barschalarm vom Boot aus'' vermutlich besser verschwinden. Man muss das Übel ja nicht heraufbeschwören. Oder wurden die Fische im Ausland gefangen? Dann könnte man das noch flott erwähnen und schon ist allen potentiell mitlesenden Kritikern der Wind aus den Segeln genommen#6.


----------



## Boldman2204 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Septembermagazin online*

Also die Story vom Karpfenangler is einfach nur geil. Hatte mal ein ähnliches Erlebniss da hat ne Forelle auf nen Schwimmer in der Bach gebissen aber ohne wieder loszulassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Septembermagazin online*

Freut mich ausserordentlich wenns Magazin Euch (wieder) freut)))
Danke für die Blumen auch im Namen der Autoren.


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. September 2006)

*AW: Septembermagazin online*

Moin Moin ,
am besten hat mir der Bericht vom Anglerauto gefallen |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri  . Da muß erst ein Nordlicht kommen um einem Schwaben was von guuuuten Auto´s zu erzählen |supergri |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## henningcl (27. September 2006)

*AW: Septembermagazin online*

lieber  Thomas Finkbeiner 

zitat:
Da gibt es zum einen die gesetzestreuen, die dann diese Sachen regulär verzollen und versteuern.


das ist in vielen fällen gar nicht möglich,weil der zoll nicht jedes paket kontrolliert kann .
der zoll  wird dich rufen ,wenn es etwas zu kontrollieren gibt.

 wenn das paket bei mir vor der tür ist,glaubst du ich renn dann zum zoll und deklariere es????



zitat:
*Um Kleinkram kümmert sich der Zoll nicht*

  Das ist ganz klar falsch, selbst wenn es sich nur um den Betrag von einem Cent drehen würde, müsste ein Zollbeamter oder sonstige Strafverfolgungsbehörden tätig werden, sobald sie davon Kenntnis erhalten. Würden sie das nicht tun, würden sie sich sogar selber strafbar machen! 







ja ,um den einen cent der höher liegt als die *freigrenzen* ,die du unten ganz klein geschrieben hast.



da musste ich zweimal lesen
 zitat:

45,00 € (*Sendungen von privat n privat ohne (!) vorherigen Geldfluss*)



aber du meinst bestimmt das damit

zitat:
*Alles als Geschenk deklarieren, dann passiert nix*

  Auch ganz klar falsch, da auch für Geschenke zum einen nur ein niedriger Wert Zoll/Steuerfrei ist, zum anderen so was auch Steuerhinterziehung und somit eine Straftat ist. Davon kann man nur abraten!

ein wort zu garantien: drauf ....issen



wie lange dauerte eine rep. bei z.b.: shimano;+;+;+;+;+


ich kann nur sagen ,das ich viel in den staaten kaufe .
meisst nicht so hochpreisige dinge ,weil die vorteile durch den versichten versand sich schon aufheben.



aber bei kleinkram oder spezielle sachen ,kann ich nur dazu raten.
mfg
henning


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Septembermagazin online*

Zum Artikel:
Wurde vor Veröffentlichung vom Hauptzollamt in Hamburg gegengelesen.



> der zoll wird dich rufen ,wenn es etwas zu kontrollieren gibt.


Mit Sicherheit, davon ab bíst Du verpflichtet die Ware ordnungsgemäß anzumelden, sonst ists ne Straftat.


----------



## henningcl (28. September 2006)

*AW: Septembermagazin online*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Artikel:
> Wurde vor Veröffentlichung vom Hauptzollamt in Hamburg gegengelesen.
> 
> 
> Mit Sicherheit, davon ab bíst Du verpflichtet die Ware ordnungsgemäß anzumelden, sonst ists ne Straftat.





ja ,das kann gut sein.
ist aber doch ein bischen bescheuert geregelt ,oder???#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Septembermagazin online*



> ja ,das kann gut sein.
> ist aber doch ein bischen bescheuert geregelt ,oder???


Nützt aber nix, ist halt so.


----------

